# If found, please return to...



## kevindosi

I have a travel journal, and I want to write on it in many languages: "If found, please contact/return to..."
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MsSparrow

"Kung nahanap, pwedeng tawagan o ibalik po kay ..."


----------



## DotterKat

kevindosi said:


> .... "If found, please contact/return to..."



In Tagalog: Kung ito ay matagpuan, paki tawagan po si (_owner's name_) sa (_phone number_) o paki balik po ito sa (_owner's address_).


----------



## mataripis

kevindosi said:


> I have a travel journal, and I want to write on it in many languages: "If found, please contact/return to..."
> Any help would be appreciated


 Kung matagpuan, mangyaring ipagbigay alam kay --------- na nakatira sa --------- o tumawag sa telepono bilang ---------.


----------



## latchiloya

kevindosi said:


> I have a travel journal, and I want to write on it in many languages: "If found, please contact/return to..."
> Any help would be appreciated



"If found, please contact/return to..."

"pag natagpuan, paki tawagan/ibalik sa o ibalik kay.."^^


----------

